# Red Lake Earth, Diatomaceous with Calcium Bentonite.



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd like to hear people's thoughts on Red Lake Earth, Diatomaceous with Calcium Bentonite. 
Is it ok is it bad is it a waste of my money? Thoughts please.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I use it a lot! When I clean the coops I sprinkle it down, put if under the wing and around the vent if you find mites, I think it works really well

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Matt, will pass it on.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have heard that it can be useful, but only as a preventative measure. I say even if it down not work, it can hurt in the coop where the most bugs will be found. I think if you provide a good clean place for the birds to dust bath, usually its not needed


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

powderhogg01 said:


> I have heard that it can be useful, but only as a preventative measure. I say even if it down not work, it can hurt in the coop where the most bugs will be found. I think if you provide a good clean place for the birds to dust bath, usually its not needed


Thanks for your thoughts. 

www.chickenreview.com


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks to our overly long winter we had this past year, for the first time me and many others in my neck of the woods had the joys of dealing with lice.  I dusted all my girls with DE and their nest boxes. Worked great! I had a dust bath bin for them in their run to use but unfortunately come Spring, the run roof had a leak that I didn't notice. Hence, the lice in return. So, needless to say, I "will" be using a different set up for their dust bath bin this coming winter.


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

7chicks said:


> Thanks to our overly long winter we had this past year, for the first time me and many others in my neck of the woods had the joys of dealing with lice.  I dusted all my girls with DE and their nest boxes. Worked great! I had a dust bath bin for them in their run to use but unfortunately come Spring, the run roof had a leak that I didn't notice. Hence, the lice in return. So, needless to say, I "will" be using a different set up for their dust bath bin this coming winter.


I am hearing a lot of positive responses to the DE. I have read an article a while back from a well know chicken owner and blog writer who said they thought the dust was bad for the flock.
www.chickenreview.com


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I believe that de is a good thing when easy properly. De works for the same reason that you don't want to inhale the stuff yourself. If it gets in your lungs or a chicken it can be harmful due the the fact the it is basically microscopic pieces of glass. It works on insects and mites by irritating there body's causing them to move back and forth. The more they do this the better it is. As they move the de cuts into the insects/mites and they lose the liquid in there bodies causing death. I use it, the only thing I suggest is not to go over board in an enclosed space. Saying that I have a 5 gal bucket with a lid and chicken size hole in it with a mix of de and local soil. The birds seem to love to go in roll around get all covered in it come out to the coop. Lastly I would say to take some care so that you and the birds are not breathing to much in. 



Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------

